# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Παπαγαλος Σενεγαλης η Κονουρα.

## Dimas Giannis

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια σε ολους!!
Να εχετε υγεια και ευτυχια,εσεις και οι οικογενειες σας!

Μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα και προσπαθεια να καταληξω καπου.
Ειμαι μεταξυ δυο παπαγαλων,Σενεγαλης η Κονουρα.
Θελω να ετοιμασω κατα αρχην το κλουβι,και εχω επικοινωνησει ηδη και με δυο εκτροφεις.
Τα παιχνιδια του θα τα κατασκευασω εγω,ηδη εχω αρκετες ιδεες απο εδω.
Αυτο που δεν εντοπισα καπου,ειναι οι διαστασεις του κλουβιου,για  ενα τετοιο παπαγαλο.
Θα με υποχρεωνατε αν καποιος με ενημερωνε.
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων,και καλη χρονια να εχουμε!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι ελάχιστες διαστάσεις για μία κονούρα είναι περίπου 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9cm, ενώ για τους σενεγάλης είναι περίπου 45cmx45cmx60cm





> *Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Ευθυμη.

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Καλημέρα σας.
Κλουβί με διαστάσεις,47,5Χ47,5Χ86
Θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει τις διαστάσεις που μου προτείνετε;

----------


## Efthimis98

Για τους σενεγάλης πιστεύω πως ναι. Για τις κονουρες δεν νομίζω... μία φωτό του κλουβιού θα βοηθούσε αφάνταστα!!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Για σενεγαλης προσανατολιζομαι,θα βάλω αύριο φωτογραφία κλουβιού.
Με τον εκτροφέα μίλησα το μεσημέρι,και μου είπε έχει.
Είναι τρισημιση μηνών.
Για φύλλο μου είπε,στέλνει πουπουλο στο εξωτερικό.
Εκείνος είναι εύστοχος γυρω στο 80%.

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα γειτονα !! αν μπορεις στειλε μου σε πμ εκτροφεα , κλουβι και τιμη ειλικρινα θα με βοηθουσες παρα πολυ γιατι θελει ενας φιλος μου να παρει και θελω να τον βοηθησω . 
Καλη χρονια !!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

το κλουβι ειναι αυτο Ευθυμη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό μου φαίνεται, ειδικά αν το βγάζεις και εκτός για πτήσης, δηλαδή, να είναι ήμερο ... το κενό πρόσεξε στα κάγκελα να μην ξεπερνά τα 1,5 εκατοστά!!!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Σημερα παραγγειλα το συγκεκριμενο κλουβι,και μολις παραλαβω θα το εξοπλιζω σιγα με καποια απαραιτητα.
Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει,τι διαμετρημα κλαδιου να χρησιμοποιησω,προκειμενου να φτιαξω πατηθρες?
Και αν δεν κανω λαθος,καπου πηρε το ματι πως προτιμαμε ελια?
Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα τα ασφαλή φύλα κάνουν...!!  :Happy:  Όσο για τη διαμέτρο, εντάξει, απλά παρατηρείς αν το βολεύουν και αν κάθεται άνετα. Να μην έχουν όλες παρόμοιο μέγεθος και σχήμα, αλλά να είναι διαφορετικές, ακόμη και διαφορετικό ξύλο αν γίνεται!!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Σκεφτομαι να συγκεντρωσω μερικα ξυλα απο τα ασφαλη,προκειμενου να εχω για πατηθρες και κανα σταντ.
Ελατο λογω εποχης,πευκο,και ελια.
Να τα πλυνω με ξυδι και νερο,και να τα αφησω να στεγνωσουν?
Θελει και με χλωρινη πλυσιμο?

----------


## rafa

γιαννη τι σκεφτεσαι να παρεις αρσενικο ή θηλυκο και τι ηλικια

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Το φυλλο το σκεφτομαι,αλλα μαλλον αρσενικο Ραφαηλ.
Ηλικια ειναι νεογνα,και ακομα τα ταιζει στο χερι.
Προσανατολιζομαι για τελος Φεβρουαριου.
Κανω ετοιμασιες,και ενημερωνομαι συνεχεια οσο μπορω.

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Απο ελατα που βρισκω αυτο το καιρο στο δρομο,μπορω να φτιαξω πατηθρες.
Τι λετε και εσεις?
Επειτα την κατεργασια,θελει πλυσιμο με ξυδι και νερο?

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Ενα αδειο κλουβι προς το παρων,αλλα οι ετοιμασιες πρεπει να γινονται.
Οποτε ειμαστε σε κατασταση αναμονης.....

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι καλουτσικο απλα Γιαννη κοιτα για ξυλινες πατιθρες γιατι οι παπαγαλοι τις εχουν περισσοτερο αναγκη!!!

----------


## amastro

> Απο ελατα που βρισκω αυτο το καιρο στο δρομο,μπορω να φτιαξω πατηθρες.
> Τι λετε και εσεις?
> Επειτα την κατεργασια,θελει πλυσιμο με ξυδι και νερο?


Για το έλατο δεν ξέρω, αλλά ωραίες πατήθρες εγώ έφτιαξα από ελιά.
Σε περιοχές με λιόδεντρα θα βρεις κλαδεμένα ξυλαράκια που έμειναν από το μάζεμα ελιάς.
Άμα τα ξεφλουδίσεις μένει λείο το ξύλο και καθαρίζει εύκολα με νερό και ξύδι.

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Τα δυο που εχει το κλουβι,να τα ακυρωσω εντελως λετε?
Σας ευχαριστω κιολας.

----------


## amastro

Ξύλινη δεν είναι η πατήθρα στο κλουβί; Γιατί να την ακυρώσεις;
Απλά αν φτιάξεις με ξύλα δικές σου και πιο ωραίες θα είναι και με διαφορετικό πάχος η μια απ'την άλλη (καλό για το πουλί).
Μπορείς να έχεις καβάτζα τη καβίλια όταν στεγνώνουν οι άλλες από το νερόξυδο.

----------


## serafeim

Οχι μην ακυρωσεις κατι απλα βρες διαφορετικα μεγεθει οπως σου λεει ο Ανδρεας!!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Ωραια παιδια,θα φτιαξω και καβαντζα να εχω.
Σας ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Μαζεψα αυτα τα κλαδια απο ελια.
Να τα πλυνω με νεροξυδο,προσθετωντας και σαπουνι,η μονο νεροξυδο?
Αφου στεγνωσουν καποιες μερες,θελω να τα λεπτυνω.
Να το κανω τοτε,η τωρα,και πλυσιμο στο τελος?

----------


## amastro

Πολύ ωραία δείχνουν.
Νομίζω ότι το ξύδι είναι αρκετό. Καλό στέγνωμα μετά.
Τώρα που είναι φρέσκα μπορείς να τα δουλέψεις με μια φαλτσέτα αν θέλεις τα λεπτύνεις ή να φας τους ρόζους.
Όταν στεγνώσουν από τους χυμούς τους μπορείς και να τα γυαλοχαρτάρεις.
Αν χρειαστείς ντιζοστρίφωνα (έχω Μ5), πες μου.

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Ευχαριστω Αντρεα!!!
Θα τα τελειωσω τωρα απο διαμετρο,θα τα μπανιαρω με νεροξυδο,και θα τα αφησω στο ταρατσακι του μαγαζιου.
Την ερχομενη εβδομαδα,θα τα γυαλοχαρταρω....................

----------


## amastro

Πρίν τα λεπτύνεις, ρίξε μια ματιά στο internet για το τι διάμετρο πατήθρας προτείνουν για τον παπαγάλο που θέλεις.
Με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο είδα να προτείνουν 3/4" - 1" (18 - 25 χιλ. περίπου) σαν μέση διάμετρο.
Τώρα αν τα ξύλα σου είναι σε κάποια σημεία πιο λεπτά και σε άλλα πιο χοντρά από αυτές τις διαστάσεις,
καλό είναι για τα πόδια του πουλιού.
Αν τα μπανιάρεις με νερόξυδο θα "σκάσουν" και θα σου γίνουν φωλιά για ψείρες.
Εγώ τα περνάω με ένα σφουγγάρι, τα σκουπίζω και τα αφήνω να στεγνώσουν καλά.
Θα σου πουν και τα άλλα παιδιά αν ακολουθούν κάποια άλλη διαδικασία για το καθάρισμά τους.

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Ωραια,γιατι τα εχω βαλει στον ηλιο,να τραβηξουν τα ζουμια τους.
Το νεροξυδο δεν ξερω αν ειναι τωρα,και να στεγνωσουν μια και καλη,η οταν στεγνωσουν και τα γυαλοχαρταρω τα περναω μετα. :Icon Question:

----------


## amastro

> ...οταν στεγνωσουν και τα γυαλοχαρταρω τα περναω μετα.


Αυτό θα έκανα εγώ στη θέση σου για να είναι καθαρά όταν τα βάλεις στο κλουβί.

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Τα πρωτα του κλουβιου ειναι ετοιμα.
Και εκανα και δυο σταντ για τον παγκο,οταν θα ξεκινησουμε πτησεις.

----------


## serafeim

Τελεια!!!

----------


## rafa

γιαννη το πουλακι ηρθε;μολιις το παραλαβεις βγαλε φωτο

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Ναι βεβαια παιδια,αλλα πιστευω να φαμε και το Φεβρουαριο.
Βεβαια συντομα θα εχω και φωτο απο τον εκτροφεα.
Και δεν ξερω τι φυλο να αποφασισω.
Οποιος εχει κατι,ας το μοιραστει μαζι μας.

----------


## rafa

εγω λεω καλυτερα το αρσενικο αν θες να κραζει πολυ αλλιως θυληκο

----------


## serafeim

Αρσενικο αρσενικο τα θυληκα δαγκανουν πολυ!!! ^_^

----------


## rafa

το πουλακι το πηραμε;

----------

